# Car alarm suggestions



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi all, 
Any suggestions to a very good car alarm for my classic SE-R? My 12-year-old Autopage needs to be replaced. It still works but I think I could something newer and better.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Through personal experience, I've had good results from Ungo (by Clarion).


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

i like my viper a lot


----------

